# Suicide bomber caught on camera!



## gaurav_indian (Dec 2, 2007)

Suicide bomber caught on camera!

She is from Colombo,Sri Lanka.  


*ibnlive.com/videos/53388/caught-on-camera-lanka-bra-bombers-blast.html


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 2, 2007)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif  omg *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

The world is not the same, even women has started entering into terrorism.

Woman was the symbol of life.. now its sad to know as death!!

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42.gif


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 2, 2007)

[speechless]                      [/speechless]

OMFG...


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 2, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> The world is not the same, even women has started entering into terrorism.
> 
> Woman was the symbol of life.. now its sad to know as death!!
> 
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42.gif



EQUAL RIGHTS

I've heard that somewhere before


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

^ Not a joke mate *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33.gif


----------



## iamtheone (Dec 2, 2007)

yea they were showing it on tv.....she hid the bomb in her bra.but the best part was that she was the only one who died....the rest ecaped


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

^ thank GOD.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 2, 2007)

omg really sad thing...but thank goodness she was caught


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

^ what *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif she was not caught... only on tapes she is caught... SHE DIED instantly...


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 2, 2007)

are i dont know much i jsut read it on this forum. i cant see that video link coz i m on DAMN slow airtel NOP

can any1 post more details here plz


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 2, 2007)

Uploaded here as XviD
*www.zshare.net/download/53216450513a20/


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 3, 2007)

Wth...


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 3, 2007)

I think it probably failed to detonate completely. It looked like a very small explosion from an LTTE bomber. They usually carry heavy charges.


----------



## blueshift (Dec 3, 2007)

i saw it in TV too.
thanks NuclearCore for the video.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 3, 2007)

You're welcome


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Dec 17, 2007)

iamtheone said:
			
		

> yea they were showing it on tv.....she hid the bomb in her bra.but the best part was that she was the only one who died....the rest ecaped



Well if this IS the Video i'm thinking it is, the lady killed the person sitting in front of the desk as well. And if you see carefully, she was decapitated by the power of the explosion.

Poor souls.


----------

